# I Spit On Your Grave (201?)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

All I can say is, dear God, why remake this? The first was a pile of garbage, and judging from the cast and the plot, this one will be no different.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19164


----------

